# model kiki



## Cactiflower

1. 


873_m - Copy by Lucky 7 Photography, on Flickr

2. 


679_m - Copy by Lucky 7 Photography, on Flickr

3. 


602_m by Lucky 7 Photography, on Flickr


----------



## slackercruster

Nice work.

Pretty gal...too bad she defaced her beauty.


----------



## Cactiflower

Thank you


----------



## Trever1t

#3 is the $ shot, the other two don't do as much for me although her eyes are striking in #2.


----------



## jowensphoto

I like three as well. Though her taste in tattoos in questionable.

Did you do any sort of PP to her eyebrows? Or did she have them drawn/tattooed on? Something about them looks strange to me.


----------



## Trever1t

Her eyebrows are tatoos  I actually like the art on her back


----------



## Balmiesgirl

I don't like the shadow on the background from the flash in the first one. # 3 is nice but I keep looking at the background trying to figure it out... It's a little distracting.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto

Nice pics. Seems most models these days have the ink


----------



## Balmiesgirl

2WheelPhoto said:
			
		

> Nice pics. Seems most models these days have the ink



I actually prefer to use models that don't have tattoos. I do a lot of commercial stuff and tattoos usually won't work for most of it.


----------



## The_Traveler

IMO, these are poorly framed and overexposed.


----------



## jowensphoto

Trever1t said:


> Her eyebrows are tatoos  I actually like the art on her back



It's a matter of personal taste; no issue with tattoos, I have a few myself. I think it's kind of disconnected and a mess.


----------



## rub

Pretty girl.  Framing is a tad too tight, I think if you were to crop in closer it could work though.  With some touch ups on the skin (light is a bit harsh and she is a bit shiney) they could really pop.  Also, the shadow on 3 on the underside of her boob is distracting a bit.  It almost looks like a scar, although it very well may be.  Id fix that up.

Looking forward to seeing more!

K


----------



## DiskoJoe

I agree with Rub. Crops are a bit tight.


----------



## jwbryson1

I like #3 too, but the color of her eyes appears fake. Are those colored lenses?


----------



## Big Mike

I can't get past the 'eyebrows'.  They make her look like a cartoon character IMO.


----------



## Derrel

Big Mike said:


> I can't get past the 'eyebrows'.  They make her look like a cartoon character IMO.



Yeah...whoever came up with the idea of shaving off every eyebrow hair and then DRAWING IN an idiotic-looking facsimile of eyebrows was...surely an idiot...putting it mildly.


----------



## MTVision

Derrel said:
			
		

> Yeah...whoever came up with the idea of shaving off every eyebrow hair and then DRAWING IN an idiotic-looking facsimile of eyebrows was...surely an idiot...putting it mildly.



I was at the hairdressers the other day and I was told about this guy who sells a stenciling product for eyebrows. Well he wanted to sell the product so instead of waxing the ladies eyebrows into a shape he took them completely off. Stenciled them in and then asked her to buy the product. Needless to say that the lady was pissed and didnt buy the product. Drawn in eyebrows NEVER look real or good IMHO!


----------



## Netskimmer

MTVision said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...whoever came up with the idea of shaving off every eyebrow hair and then DRAWING IN an idiotic-looking facsimile of eyebrows was...surely an idiot...putting it mildly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was at the hairdressers the other day and I was told about this guy who sells a stenciling product for eyebrows.* Well he wanted to sell the product so instead of waxing the ladies eyebrows into a shape he took them completely off. Stenciled them in and then asked her to buy the product.* Needless to say that the lady was pissed and didnt buy the product. Drawn in eyebrows NEVER look real or good IMHO!
Click to expand...


Wow, can you say lawsuit?


----------



## Trever1t

uh, nobody ever complained about my wife's portraits, hers are tatoo'd .... although she does have some hair too   I see it done more often with asian women


----------



## Cactiflower

Thanks for all the feedback and comments I'll play around with them some more tonight


----------



## Guinness Man

Good Stuff. Some back light would help probably


----------



## GeorgieGirl

Derrel said:
			
		

> Yeah...whoever came up with the idea of shaving off every eyebrow hair and then DRAWING IN an idiotic-looking facsimile of eyebrows was...surely an idiot...putting it mildly.



Derrel... Many Asian women do not have eyebrows. Dunno why, but just know that it is-and that they have to be drawn in....


----------



## Alan_Chapman

Nice like the red petals on the bed makes a good contrast.


----------



## Cactiflower

Thabks!


----------



## DScience

GeorgieGirl said:


> Derrel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah...whoever came up with the idea of shaving off every eyebrow hair and then DRAWING IN an idiotic-looking facsimile of eyebrows was...surely an idiot...putting it mildly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel... Many Asian women do not have eyebrows. Dunno why, but just know that it is-and that they have to be drawn in....
Click to expand...


Dude, that is just not true. It's not _normal _for anyone to not have eyebrows. Thin, sparse..yes, but not existent is not a common scenario.


----------



## DScience

Trever1t said:


> uh, nobody ever complained about my wife's portraits, hers are tatoo'd .... although she does have some hair too   I see it done more often with asian women



Well now that you mention it, and after looking at your flickr pics, I do notice it quite a bit. That's okay though, for each his own.


----------



## Patriot

I think the tattoos look nice, I don't see anything wrong with a model having tattoos. We all can't be the same as it would be extremely boring in this world.


----------



## Jaemie

GeorgieGirl said:


> Derrel... Many Asian women do not have eyebrows. Dunno why, but just know that it is-and that they have to be drawn in....



You are joking with Darrel ....right?


----------



## Jaemie

I like #3 best, but I'd like it better without the lamp/table in the background, and without the rose petals which I find cliche. Maybe adjust the exposure a bit? Her tattoo isn't bad, but her makeup strikes me as excessive and distracting. And, the eyebrows are awful; any natural eyebrows are almost always better than tattooed eyebrows, imo.  She has lovely curves.


----------



## Patriot

Jaemie said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel... Many Asian women do not have eyebrows. Dunno why, but just know that it is-and that they have to be drawn in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are joking with Darrel ....right?
Click to expand...


I also hope that it was a joke too. I lived in Japan for two years and now I'm in Korea and I can tell you that eyebrows do exist.


----------



## jake337

Trever1t said:


> uh, nobody ever complained about my wife's portraits, hers are tatoo'd .... although she does have some hair too   I see it done more often with asian women



Different strokes for different folks.  I see it all the time.  I don't care for it, my girl doesn't care for it.  But what can you do...


----------



## jake337

Jaemie said:


> GeorgieGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Derrel... Many Asian women do not have eyebrows. Dunno why, but just know that it is-and that they have to be drawn in....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are joking with Darrel ....right?
Click to expand...


It's true.  Quite a few of my girls cousins and aunts eyebrows just don't grow in very well, almost nothing there.  Looking like the became monks for the week.


----------



## derezzy

this is really stunning hii yall im a new photographer and an aspiring model just looking for some advice about working with photography and modeling and hopefully make some new friends and network a little bit


----------



## Cactiflower

Thank you and welcome to the forum!!! I wish you luck in all you pursue and look forward to seeing your work


----------



## fancifulimpressions

i love tatts and i love photographing them, and some just dont have eyebows so they draw them on, I dont think there is nothing wrong with it.


----------



## pixmedic

the tiger tattoo is very sexy. 
the eyebrow tattoos...eh, not so much. (and by "much" i mean "at all")
wish i could talk my wife into getting some ink done. shes terrified of needles. would NEVER happen.


----------



## ColorExperts

Amazing photos collection specially #1 is my favorite !!


----------



## TATTRAT

slackercruster said:


> Nice work.
> 
> Pretty gal...too bad she defaced her beauty.





Trever1t said:


> Her eyebrows are tatoos  I actually like the art on her back





Big Mike said:


> I can't get past the 'eyebrows'.  They make her look like a cartoon character IMO.



Well, that about sums it up.

I was like, "defaced"?? Tattoos don't = defaced. . .and in HER case, it was anything but defaced, it WAS FACED.

The eyebrows, they ruin it, I love the rest of the ink. The eyebrows remind me of a chicana gang with sharpie markers, so sad.


----------



## TATTRAT

Trever1t said:


> uh, nobody ever complained about my wife's portraits, hers are tatoo'd .... although she does have some hair too   I see it done more often with asian women




maybe your wife has better quality, mixed with natural hair. Kudos to her, and awesome for you.










Cosmetic tattooing is meant to fill in and accentuate, not completely replace...except in scenarios where there is NOTHING there, and it is more of a plastic surgery finishing touch to help someone feel more natural. Cosmetic tattooing should be done with great, if not better finesse than when going in for an art piece, as it is work to be on display, 24/7/365, and it's intention is to be 110% realistic. That's one reason tattoo parlors are illegal in some cities where as cosmetic tattooing is 100% legal, it's considered "medical", and to improve the quality of ones being.

Sorry, /rant. her "eyebrows" her choice.


----------



## e.rose

Z'OMG TATTOOS AND S***! AHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!

:roll:

I like the first one the best.  In the third one her face is too... stiff... or something.


----------



## DiskoJoe

Why has this stretched on for 2 more pages but there are no additional photos? WTF?


----------



## rexbobcat

DiskoJoe said:
			
		

> Why has this stretched on for 2 more pages but there are no additional photos? WTF?



Her eyebrows became sentient and summoned the demons of Hades to eat the photographer.


----------

